# UWN Top Shot Competition 2011



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

The jury is in and it sounds to me like everyone wants to be involved in the UWN Top Shot competition. Here are the five classes in which people can compete in:
1. Muzzle Loader Class. Any muzzle loader at 50 yards. 
2. Rimfire Class. Any rimfire at 50 yards with no more then 9 power scope. 
3. Small Bore. Any weapon under a .26 caliber at 100 yards with no scope restrictions. 
4. Large Bore. Any weapon over .26 caliber at 100 yards with no scope restrictions. 
5. Pistol Class-Open sights 25 yards, no caliber restrictions. 
6. Kids Class-Rimfire only at 25 yards
7. Unlimited Class. Any weapon at 200 yards. Judging will be on group size only.

For classes 1-6, they will be judged on actually hitting the bullseye's with the least amount of rounds on the paper(rounds don't count if they miss the paper altogether) and the unlimited class will be judged on group size only with the tie-breaker being most centered. All the targets will be posted in pdf format and can be printed from your own computers at the exact same size as everyone else. To be in the shoot-out for classes 1-6 you will need to be able to post your targets back via either digital camera or scanning them, and for anyone that cannot post their target will need to pm me and i'll give you my address and you can send it to me to post. For the unlimited class you will need to send me your target so I can accurately judge them. Sign-ups will go for a few days and then the targets will be posted and you'll have just over 5 weeks to turn in your targets by 5-31-11. The targets will be explained more when they are posted. This is all for *Bragging Rights only*!!!! Just make a post telling me which classes you want to shoot and i'll arrange the rosters. I'm also thinking of doing a range day the weekend of may 21-22 if anyone is interested.

Kids Class-
400 bull-9yr old
400 bull-11yr old
Mad-Brittney
Mad-Lily
Flyfisher117

Pistol-
10yearquest
Gee LeDouche
Stimmie78
Adam1228
Mikevanwilder
lifeisgood
Al Hansen
Loke
Steveb

Muzzleloader-
Bears Butt
Bullsnot
Huge29
Manysteps
Lifeisgood
Steveb
DryDog

Rimfire-
Yfzduner450
NHS
Bax
Huge29
Gee LeDouche
Stimmie78
Bigboybdub
Madhunter
Adam1228
Gwailow
400 Bull
Loke
Mad-Bryhanna
Reb8600
Flyfisher117

Small Bore-
Yfzduner450
NHS
Bax
Huge29
Longbow
Lisa
BigBoybdub
Madhunter
Gwailow
400 Bull
RboomK
10yearquest
Mikevanwilder
Al Hansen
Loke
Mad-Bryhanna
Reb8600
Sharpshooter

Large Bore-
Bax
Bullsnot
Stimmie78
Bigboybdub
Madhunter
Gwailow
400 Bull
10yearquest
SteveB
Reb8600
Sharpshooter

Unlimited-
Yfzduner450
Longbow
Lisa
BigBoybdub
Madhunter
Gwailow
RBoomK
10yearquest
Lifeisgood
Al Hansen
Sharpshooter


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWM Top Shot Competition 2011*

Sign me up! I didn't particpate in the last one because I was too busy hosting it. :mrgreen:

I also changed this thread to a sticky so that it will stay at the top of the category.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: UWM Top Shot Competition 2011*

Sign me up for muzzleloader. I'm assuming it's open sights, but it does not matter at all if 1X scopes are allowed. I can still win it!!!!!


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWM Top Shot Competition 2011*

any possibility of doing .22 open sight only?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: UWM Top Shot Competition 2011*



Yonni said:


> any possibility of doing .22 open sight only?


And big bore?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: UWM Top Shot Competition 2011*

At what yardage would you like the .22 open sights or the big bore open sights?? Would we want to put the big bore open sights with the muzzleloader class?? I'm open for some more classes if people are interested in them.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: UWM Top Shot Competition 2011*

I won't win a darn thing but I am happy to participate. Every compitetion has to have some losers for there to be a winner. I could do muzzy and large bore.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: UWM Top Shot Competition 2011*

how about a pistol class. open sights at 25 yards.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

When can we get a copy of the targets?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Targets will be available Friday afternoon, I'm still trying to find a couple more. I was going to wait til monday but people may be out shooting this weekend so it would be nice to practice. I've got most of them ready right now but I want to make it fair and give everyone the same amount of time.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

sign me up for the rimfire class, small bore, big bore, and the unlimited im sure it wont be me bragging but i will have some fun out doing it either way thanks for setting this up


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

What day at Lee Kay and /or what is the time frame ???


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good idea! Sign me up for Muzzie, Rimfire and small bore please!
What does this part mean?


yfzduner450 said:


> For classes 1-5, they will be judged on actually hitting the bullseye's with the *least amount of rounds on the paper*(rounds don't count if they miss the paper altogether) and the unlimited class will be judged on group size only with the tie-breaker being most centered.


Maybe I am reading too much into it, but I don't understand it.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Sign me up for the Rimfire class and Pistol class please.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Enter me and Lisa in both the small bore and unlimited.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sign me up for pistol, rimfire, and large bore.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> What day at Lee Kay and /or what is the time frame ???


I'm thinking either May 21 or 22. Sunday's are usually less busy but might not work for a few of the guys, so saturday is fine too. I'm thinking a few hours at the range, then people could have a few practice targets and pick the best one. If we decide to have a range day, I will bring enough targets for everyone to use and then I could upload and post the scores.
If we decide to do a range day I would call Lee Kay and see if we could get a group of benches together so we could help each other become better shooters.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Good idea! Sign me up for Muzzie, Rimfire and small bore please!
> What does this part mean?
> 
> 
> ...


I will post pics as soon as photobucket is back working but the idea would be to have 5 or 6 different bulleyes on a page. The goal would be to hit them all in one shot but reality is that's pretty hard. They will be 1 inch bulleyes for the rimfire, small and big bore and 2-3 inch for pistol and muzzy. To complete the challenge you have to have hit all the bulleyes on the paper, and I will count all the other holes against you. Kind of like golf style scoring. So for instance, you have all 6 targets hit and 3 extra holes your score would be +3. Hope I explained it well enough, it will be much easier with a demo pic.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Can we play in more than 1 class?

I'll take 2, 3, 4 and 6.

This should be fun!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I want to play! Bears Butt's ML title is going down!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you ever tried dot shooting? You get a target with ten dots on it, you get one shot per dot, and your bullet hole has to be completely inside the dot. A tie breaker could be a 1/2 inch X ring in the center of the 1" dot. Again, only the bullets completely inside the ring count.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll play. I conviently have a three week break from school after this weekend.....perfect!

Sign me up for
Rimfire, Small Bore, Large Bore, Unlimited


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I know that I am no ware near the shooters some of you are, so this will be more of an excuse to get out shooting then trying to gain bragging rights. Sign me up for the rimfire, small bore, and large bore.

Is there by chance we could do a break out for youth? I have a couple youngsters that might be interested. Their ages are 9 and 11. Would make it interesting for the young ones to compete in their own age class. Either way sign my two boys up for the rimfire. 

400bull


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

400BULL said:


> I know that I am no ware near the shooters some of you are, so this will be more of an excuse to get out shooting then trying to gain bragging rights. Sign me up for the rimfire, small bore, and large bore.
> 
> Is there by chance we could do a break out for youth? I have a couple youngsters that might be interested. Their ages are 9 and 11. Would make it interesting for the young ones to compete in their own age class. Either way sign my two boys up for the rimfire.
> 
> 400bull


I originally had in mind a kids class but it didn't see to get any interest. If there are at least 4 kids, then i'll make a kids class. I think involving kids in shooting sports is a great thing to do. You and your kids will be entered and the kids will be moved over to the kids class if and when we get enough kids. Looks like there's going to be some good competition.


----------



## adam1228 (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice, sounds like fun. Please sign me up for the pistol and rimfire. Thanks


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

manysteps said:


> I want to play! Bears Butt's ML title is going down!


Now things are getting interesting! Looks like a beer bet to me!!!


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

Please enter me in the small-bore and unlimited.

Thanks!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Are there limitations on how we shoot? Standing, sitting, free hand, bi-pod, mono-pod, bench..... you get where I'm going...


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

yfzduner450 said:


> *If there are at least 4 kids, then i'll make a kids class.* I think involving kids in shooting sports is a great thing to do. You and your kids will be entered and the kids will be moved over to the kids class if and when we get enough kids. Looks like there's going to be some good competition.


Sign my two daughters up for the rimfire. Mad-Brittney (10) and Mad-Lily (12). That should make the minimum 4. This will be interesting and fun.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

stimmie78 said:


> Are there limitations on how we shoot? Standing, sitting, free hand, bi-pod, mono-pod, bench..... you get where I'm going...


Only limits are no mechnical rests like lead sled, gun vice or any other rest that can mechnically adjust the gun. All sandbags, bi-pods, mono-pods, benches, backpack, shirts, etc. are fine. I will go into details on all the limits when I post up the targets.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Can I shoot backwards over my shoulder looking into a mirror? I want to make it fair to all of you.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank God your mammy died givin' birth. If she'd have seen you, she'd have died o' shame.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Aren't you gonna press the flesh? Do a little politicin'?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

yfzduner450 said:


> Only limits are no mechnical rests like lead sled, gun vice or any other rest that can mechnically adjust the gun. All sandbags, bi-pods, mono-pods, benches, backpack, shirts, etc. are fine. I will go into details on all the limits when I post up the targets.


So...I take it that the following are legal rests.

1 - Popcan
2 - A stack of Playboys.
3 - A mound of fresh laundry.
4 - A woman's bare buttocks while she lay prone on a fuzzy blanket.
5 - The red/blue lights of a cop car.
6 - An engine block.

I just want to make sure because I have all these available to me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

longbow said:


> 2 - A stack of Playboys.
> 3 - A mound of fresh laundry.
> 4 - A woman's bare buttocks while she lay prone on a fuzzy blanket.
> 5 - The red/blue lights of a cop car.
> ...


Longbow! I almost busted up laughing in class! :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

longbow said:


> yfzduner450 said:
> 
> 
> > Only limits are no mechnical rests like lead sled, gun vice or any other rest that can mechnically adjust the gun. All sandbags, bi-pods, mono-pods, benches, backpack, shirts, etc. are fine. I will go into details on all the limits when I post up the targets.
> ...


  

#4.... :O||: *\-\*


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a fun competition. I'd join in, but I've got me some serious fishin' to do. -|\O- 

I'm afraid my guns will be in the safe for awhile.

Dont forget to post some pictures of those bum rests.

Shoot away boys!!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I see you got me down for pistol so better put me down for small bore, big bore and unlimited. Hope my new rifle is in by then!


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Sign me up for Small Bore and Large Bore, please.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well shoot get me signed up for the pistol, just got done with gun training at work, 9 hours of shooting pistols should help me out. I hope I can use my duty weapon on it? If not the 22 buck mark will be the next on the list.
Also I will take a crack at the small bore.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

It will get me out of the chores for a few nights so please sign me up for pistol, muzzel loader, and the unlimited class.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Only a few more hours left to sign up, sign-ups will be closed when I post up the targets somewhere before 6pm tonight. So if you wanna shot at some bragging rights you better sign up soon.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. Sign me up for smalll bore and pistol. o-||


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Sign me up for Rimfire, pistol, and small bore. Do we get to shoot more than one weapon per class?


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll take muzzleloader, large bore and pistol. Sounds fun!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey! My buddy Dry Dog wants to play. Put him down for the muzzy shoot. Thanks!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

OK, guys. Sign-ups are now done. Check out the other thread for the targets. If you missed out and still wanna play pm me as I won't be keeping track of this one anymore.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I just saw this. I sent you a PM about signing up.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> I just saw this. I sent you a PM about signing up.


No Reb. Your a Professional Shooter so your out. :lol:

J/K. Stop hanging out on that "other" site.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw this. I sent you a PM about signing up.
> ...


What if I shoot off hand? I have to hang out at the other site. They promised me a big pay check for my new duties. I havent seen one yet though.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > reb8600 said:
> ...


Oh no. Have you gone to the dark side ? Do you wear a black helmut and talk with a funny deep voice ?

I'm still waiting for my check. o-|| :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Bear Butt may I humble you with my 58 cal? I hope you don't mind if I shoot round balls and patches with iron sights.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I love a challenge! Good luck with your shooting skills!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

I was hoping to get to enter... Byt my computer is broken so I have no way to get pictures. =[. Next year hopefully


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

sent a pm.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

...


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> Bear Butt may I humble you with my 58 cal? I hope you don't mind if I shoot round balls and patches with iron sights.


That's what we did... Let's see the target! I too love a good challenge. (and we didn't leave you much of one to beat either  )


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I have been traveling so much i did not get a chance to shoot. Sadly the out of town work doesn't end untill mid july. Guess i will have to wait till next year.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

So... I saw this WAY too late (like just now) and hopefully this can become an annual thing. Did this ever play out?


----------

